# tuna



## 8mm (May 30, 2012)

how much tuna do you guys consume per week considering the mercury in it?


----------



## PRIDE (May 30, 2012)

I go through probably 10-15 cans a week. Solid white in water

I always have people telling me about the mercury content, but never really gave it much thought, probably should though, probably not a good thing!


----------



## ASHOP (May 31, 2012)

8mm said:


> how much tuna do you guys consume per week considering the mercury in it?



I hate tuna,,,I wish I didnt though,,solid protein. I did just read an article about tuna in the pacific ocean with 10X the normal amount of radiation..obviously from Japan.


----------



## Nezman (May 31, 2012)

i have 12 cans a week. no problems so far


----------



## taskoo (Jun 1, 2012)

I was under impression that mercury was part of the packaging in canned tuna. I don't think tuna steak has mercury..


----------



## lke45 (Jun 5, 2012)

i also thought just the cans had the mercury


----------



## harrison (Jun 6, 2012)

Most of the mercury is in the skin. I dont eat the skin is a huge help to reducing the mercury that you take in.


----------



## mr62 (Jun 7, 2012)

I eat 4 cans a day,  5 days a week and I feel fine, no problem so far.


----------



## slippery (Jun 8, 2012)

lke45 said:


> i also thought just the cans had the mercury



then canned veggies would suffer the same problem wouldn't they?


----------



## ohpack (Jun 11, 2012)

canned veggies isn't doing anything they contain no nutritional content


----------



## Chalmer (Jul 3, 2012)

7 cans a week as love grilled tuna fish. Tuna fish boost digestive system and helps in weight loss. Tuna fish prevent from cardiovascular disease, free radicals, high blood pressure and depression. Tuna fish improves our vision and maintain brain health.


----------

